# Home health billing



## 1formissy (Jun 6, 2017)

Any insight on Home Health Billing 101? As an avid Coder/Auditor, I am looking into getting more training on HHA billing for predominately Medicare patient's. 
I have searched on CMS website, which is useful, but I really am looking for straightforward information. Such as, when a RN sees a patient, how to bill. Who is the billing provider? 
As an example. 
Any information is most helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## thomas7331 (Jun 7, 2017)

Home health billing to Medicare is quite complex and very different from professional billing as the claims are submitted on institutional, UB claim forms.  The 'billing provider' would be the home health agency for all services - in your example, RN services would be billed with a revenue code from the 055X series, with the appropriate G code to represent the specific service.  If you're looking for a comprehensive overview of the billing guidelines, I'd recommend starting with the Medicare Claims Processing Manual, Chapter 10 which you can find here:  https://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/downloads/clm104c10.pdf


----------



## 1formissy (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks Thomas. I did review the attached information and it was quite helpful. Curious, are you familiar with any online courses, webinars, ect that I may get involved in that would provide more insight? 
As I take on this new Role I want to make sure I am quite familiar with all aspects of that type of billing since I am more savvy with the Profee side.


----------

